

FBI Raids Apartment of Alleged King’s Speech Uploader - tomkarlo
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/04/kings-speech-uploader/

======
kylelibra
It is always nice to have confirmation that these things get leaked by the
very industry trying to vilify the leakers.

